# End of the world tread?



## ASparkyFox (Dec 10, 2012)

So we all know the December 21 2012 rumor about the world ending and bla bla, 
who believes all that? Opinions?

Nasa says no while a bunch of other sites say yes


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never believed in those "end of the world" stories,
nor have I understood how anyone could honestly believe in them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2012)

_~It's the end of the world as we know and I feel fine~_


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2012)

The Mayan calendar didn't take leap years into consideration. When taking that into consideration, the 'end of the world' should've happened 503 days ago.



/thread


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2012)

ASparkyFox said:


> yes



Well, I'm convinced.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't believe in it.
If so I have plenty of ammunition if I live and my house isn't destroyed.


----------



## Recel (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll take photos of the world ending, just in case someone misses it, so I can show them the next day.

Tho it's more than likely not true (when ever was it true in history?), I hope it happens. Would sure throw a little colour into peoples day!


----------



## badlands (Dec 10, 2012)

Still, its a good excuse to go out and get drunk the night before


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe in Vaelarsa's signature pic.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The Mayan calendar didn't take leap years into consideration. When taking that into consideration, the 'end of the world' should've happened 503 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> /thread



The Mayan calendar didn't ever predict any end. It's just a complicated calendar with loads of different things to measure time. Instead of just days, weeks, months and years, they have shitloads of them. What ends in December 2012 is only one of those. What happens? A new one starts... Just like days, weeks, months and years. When one is done, a new one starts.

Even the modern day people that comes from the Mayans are getting angry at the people who say that the world will end. They know that this is just a part of their calendar.
Something they believe, though, is that the world will change because of the change of the era.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

My birthday is the 20th. So obviously we're going to party so f*cking hard that as soon as the clock passes midnight. The earth cracks in half.


. . . Atleast that's the plan


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey. Hey guys. I will bet you a billion dollars the world doesn't end. 

Come on. 

Make some bank on those convictions.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 10, 2012)

Start writing your wills people. We will all gonna die soon and the world will end.






haha how many times in history ppl believed in shit like that and we are all still here


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't really imagine the cosmos gives a flying fuck about our opinion when big shit is supposed to go down.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2012)

I never believed it will happen especially after a certain video I saw a few weeks ago. But let's say it DID happen. Well...nothing to do but sit on the couch with my family until...whatever happens comes around. I want a black hole to hit and not because I loathe this place. It would just be awesome being divided by a 3 Dimensional living hole.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 10, 2012)

What, no. Why would the world spontaneously end because of a calendar. That makes no sense. Calendars can't end worlds unless their last page is connected to the trigger of some kind of massive nuclear bomb buried deep in the earth's crust.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 10, 2012)

I heard the other day that not too many people are taking this seriously, and the assumed reason for that was because we just had a doomsday prediction not too long ago.  Anyone remember Y2K?  I'll bet most of you do, and I'll bet you also remember how nothing happened back then.  So I think people are a bit more skeptical now that they've already lived through at least one end of the world scenario.
That said, I wouldn't be surprised to see a rash of suicides on that day or the day before.  Some people are taking it seriously, and are apparently calling into certain organizations within NASA or what have you asking when would be the best time to go murder-suicide with their kids so their kids don't have to live through the coming disasters.  And they're not joking.
I wonder, if we get a bunch of suicides on the 21st because of this, if everyone who was involved in fanning this particular fire and spreading these rumors could be prosecuted for manslaughter or something.  Maybe that would deter more popularized nonsense like this in the future, or at least confine it to cults like Heaven's Gate.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2012)

If anything 'bad' happens on that day (which is conveniently the Winter Solstice), it will be the work of the shitheads who believe the rumors.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2012)

If you do believe in it you probably won't need your money anymore, right?
Please do send all your available munnies via Paypal to mathiasappel@hotmail.com. I will look out for it* in case the apocalypse does not happen!

*I might spend most of it myself though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

What will I be doing on the XXI of December.

Two words: disco party.

(Use Roman numerals whenever possible to mark dates- it's just really badass.)


----------



## Aetius (Dec 10, 2012)

The world couldn't possibly be ending, they haven't announced episode 3 yet!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2012)

"for you will not know the day nor the hour, and I will come like a thief in the night"

So if jesus doesnt know when it is how the fuck did we come to the conclusion we have it all figured out. INB4 DD YOU ARE WRONG RELIGION DOESNT EXIST AND YOU ARE A FAG FOR BELIEVING SO- fuck off. This is just my personal belief and you dont have to believe in it, fuck if I care.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 10, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Anyone remember Y2K?


At least that had a solid technoscientific foundation you could inform yourself about via public sources.

Y2K12 is a fucking meme. Where astrologists get their mythology (mostly) right, as a blatant misinterpretation of Mayan mythology it got less substance than _your fucking horoscope_.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> "for you will not know the day nor the hour, and I will come *like a thief in the night*"



My landlord recently had new locks installed and I have a chain on my door. Even if he does get in I will mace the fuck out of that voodoo mofo! X3


----------



## Aetius (Dec 10, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Y2K12 is a fucking meme. Where astrologists get their mythology (mostly) right, as a blatant misinterpretation of Mayan mythology it got less substance than _your fucking horoscope_.



Hopefully its the "end of the world" for those New Age people. Hell, I wonder how many of them will freak out on the 19th.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2012)

also, i cannot stand seeing this thread as "*tread*" *YOU ALL CAN NOW NOT UNSEE IT*


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> "for you will not know the day nor the hour, and I will come like a thief in the night"So if jesus doesnt know when it is how the fuck did we come to the conclusion we have it all figured out. INB4 DD YOU ARE WRONG RELIGION DOESNT EXIST AND YOU ARE A FAG FOR BELIEVING SO- fuck off. This is just my personal belief and you dont have to believe in it, fuck if I care.


There is also the part where God said that he would never again destroy the earth.



Spoiler: Genesis 9:8-17



8 Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him: 9 â€œI now establish my covenant with you and with your descendants after you 10 and with every living creature that was with youâ€”the birds, the livestock and all the wild animals, all those that came out of the ark with youâ€”every living creature on earth. 11 I establish my covenant with you: Never again will all life be destroyed by the waters of a flood; never again will there be a flood to destroy the earth.â€12 And God said, â€œThis is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: 13 I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 14 Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, 15 I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. 16 Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth.â€17 So God said to Noah, â€œThis is the sign of the covenant I have established between me and all life on the earth.â€


The world won't end, but at least some idiots will kill themselves off removing them from the gene pool.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2012)

WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...No we're not.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 10, 2012)

Think I'll take the safe bet here and listen to NASA


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 10, 2012)

It's all a bunch of high yield shit created by a crappy interpretation of the Mayan calendar and perpetuated by idiots. The most that might happen is an sudden rise of humanities collective IQ.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 10, 2012)

When it comes to religious beliefs, the world won't end, really. The Jewish temple will be rebuilt, and after loads of false Messiahs', god will come down to rule the world for "a thousand years" But since god's time as "One day is a thousand years, and a thousand years is as one day", it is possible to be a good amount of time. Before that, though, there will be loads of wars, and what is likely to happen in the common months: Damascus will be in ruins. (Capitol of Syria).

People might disagree in a religious way, but this is what we have found out with the Jewish bible.


----------



## Tango (Dec 10, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I heard the other day that not too many people are taking this seriously, and the assumed reason for that was because we just had a doomsday prediction not too long ago.  Anyone remember Y2K?  I'll bet most of you do, and I'll bet you also remember how nothing happened back then.  So I think people are a bit more skeptical now that they've already lived through at least one end of the world scenario.
> That said, I wouldn't be surprised to see a rash of suicides on that day or the day before.  Some people are taking it seriously, and are apparently calling into certain organizations within NASA or what have you asking when would be the best time to go murder-suicide with their kids so their kids don't have to live through the coming disasters.  And they're not joking.
> I wonder, if we get a bunch of suicides on the 21st because of this, if everyone who was involved in fanning this particular fire and spreading these rumors could be prosecuted for manslaughter or something.  Maybe that would deter more popularized nonsense like this in the future, or at least confine it to cults like Heaven's Gate.



You take all the fun out of Dooms Day, LeRenard. Damn you and your reasoning! :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> There is also the part where God said that he would never again destroy the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With floods, he didnt promise fire/space death rock ect.


----------



## Percy (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm pretty damn sure it won't end, yet I'm sure there'll be ways to take advantage of that belief.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2012)

Y2K was a pretty hilarious end of world thingy. A friend of my mothers sold everything he owned and moved to Canada, where he buried a series of school buses 40 feet underground, covered them in concrete, and proceeded to never come back up again. Wonder how he's doing down there, or if he realizes that the world is just fine. Prophetic visions of the end of the world are ALWAYS wrong. To think we are going to know the nature and time of its end is vain beyond belief. I personally can't wait for December 21st, I had plans to go to the Mayan temple gathering and do a whole bunch of hallucinogens, but those fell through. Instead I will spend it nice and warm at home, and the day after all those dumb fucks will forever be silent about the matter. Maybe some of them will commit suicide and the world will be rid of some obvious fools :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2012)

Whether you believe in it because of religious or other equally unwise reasons, believing that the end will come during your lifetime or at least at the hand of the god that you worship has got to be pretty depressing  How is it a calming thing again if the outcome is death and destruction anyway?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2012)

The end of the world is a good thing. because people who believe this shit are morons, and the sooner they kill themselves, the sooner we can raise global average IQ's.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2012)

Azure said:


> Y2K was a pretty hilarious end of world thingy. A friend of my mothers sold everything he owned and moved to Canada, where he buried a series of school buses 40 feet underground, covered them in concrete, and proceeded to never come back up again. Wonder how he's doing down there, or if he realizes that the world is just fine. Prophetic visions of the end of the world are ALWAYS wrong. To think we are going to know the nature and time of its end is vain beyond belief. I personally can't wait for December 21st, I had plans to go to the Mayan temple gathering and do a whole bunch of hallucinogens, but those fell through. Instead I will spend it nice and warm at home, and the day after all those dumb fucks will forever be silent about the matter. Maybe some of them will commit suicide and the world will be rid of some obvious fools :v


This dude?


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 10, 2012)

I didn't think I could lose any more faith in humanity.

This almost makes bronies look tolerable.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

ASparkyFox said:


> So we all know the December 21 2012 rumor about the world ending and bla bla,
> who believes all that? Opinions?



No. I'm not done yet :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> This dude?



That guy has got to be an actor...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 10, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> That guy has got to be an actor...



I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 10, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> That guy has got to be an actor...


Actors need to get their inspiration from somewhere!


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm betting on the world getting the biggest laugh out of doomsdayism it has gotten in living memory, passing even Y2K.

There is now a sign on my office door. With appropriate substitutions, it reads: "Assuming $CITY (and by extension Earth) continues to exist, $WORK will be open during regular business hours and after-hours by appointment during the 12-21-12 event. Happy Holidays!"


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 10, 2012)

When it's 30 seconds until the world supposedly ends, I'm gonna play this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2dhD9zR6hk.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 10, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> I'm betting on the world getting the biggest laugh out of doomsdayism it has gotten in living memory, passing even Y2K.
> 
> There is now a sign on my office door. With appropriate substitutions, it reads: "Assuming $CITY (and by extension Earth) continues to exist, $WORK will be open during regular business hours and after-hours by appointment during the 12-21-12 event. Happy Holidays!"



Oh, I can guarantee it'll be a bigger laugh since Y2K actually had a basis in fact and the 2012 doomsday has none.


----------



## badlands (Dec 10, 2012)

people have been predicting the end of the world since we fist grasped the concept, so far it's not happened.



but one day they will be right...


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2012)

What's with the doomsaying?! >:V


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2012)

If the world is going to end, it's going to be because of bells, frogs, big cherries, Peter Pan, magic cheese, bells, frogs, big cherries, Peter Pan, magic cheese, SEPHIROTH!!!


----------



## Saga (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.examiner.com/article/3-very-large-objects-space-flying-to-earth/
This.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> With floods, he didnt promise fire/space death rock ect.



Though it does depend on the translation, some just say destroy. I just took the first one I found and hebrew has a tendency not to like to be posted.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 10, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/3-very-large-objects-space-flying-to-earth/
> This.



I remember that article, but all I remember about it is that there's no one named Craig Kasnoff or Kasnov who works at SETI.  Which can be evidenced pretty easily here.
Anyway, I love when people find weird defects in large image databases and claim some kind of conspiracy or other.  There was some guy a while back who seriously thought there were flying saucers zipping around the sun because he saw some saturated pixels in SOHO or some other solar observatory images.  I guess it's easy to get confused if you've never dealt with science-grade CCDs before, but still....


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't give a fuck about the end of the world. Where the hell are the goddamn Twinkies?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 11, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I don't give a fuck about the end of the world. Where the hell are the goddamn Twinkies?



So maybe that's why Hostess closed their doors when they did.  No Twinkies in this end of the world, folks, sorry.  Maybe in the next one.


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> So maybe that's why Hostess closed their doors when they did.  No Twinkies in this end of the world, folks, sorry.  Maybe in the next one.



Because some people want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Teal (Dec 11, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> also, i cannot stand seeing this thread as "*tread*" *YOU ALL CAN NOW NOT UNSEE IT*


 Damn it DD



Toshabi said:


> If the world is going to end, it's going to be because of bells, frogs, big cherries, Peter Pan, magic cheese, bells, frogs, big cherries, Peter Pan, magic cheese, SEPHIROTH!!!


 Nah, some guy with hair sharp enough to cut steel will show up an save everyone. Unless he's raped to death by his fangirls.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2012)

Y'all Guize... if the Mayans are wrong, then what of Terrence McKenna with the Timewave Zero theory for 2012.


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 11, 2012)

whats that one song..... had something to do with the end of the world.... that would belong in this thread. 



Along with the Y2K rumors


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 11, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> whats that one song..... had something to do with *the end of the world*.... that would belong in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the Y2K rumors



You mean "It's The End of the World?"

Also relevant.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

There's been doomsday theories that the world is giong to end tomorrow  and the day after that and the day after that and so on.  Ever since the  creation of civilization there's been people thinking that the world is  going to end.

The people that are just paranoid about the mayan  calendar or y2k or such they may be wrong, but at least their reasoning  is that they do NOT want to die if the world were to end somehow.  The  people that bury busses in the ground and pour concrete around it as a  makeshift bunker they may be crazy, but at least they are acting out of  self survival.
Then you have the "don't drink the punch" folks that  welcome the end of the world hoping that they die in it.  Is it just  that they're secretely suicidal, but don't want to be called suicidal  and want the world to kill them instead?

Basically what I'm  getting as is do you folks think the reason why we have so many doomsday  conspiracies is because the people wishing for it to happen want to  die?  Personally I don't think the human race will go extinct.  Sure  there may be extinction events in the future and there may be a nuclear  war in the future, BUT in 3000 A.D. we're still going to have red headed  delivery boys working for delivery companies and others telling us to  bite their shiny metal ass as a insult.


Tl:dr; Is it possible  that the reason why there's doomsday conspiracies cause the people that  come up with the doomsday conspiracies are secretely suicidal?


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 20, 2012)

The Mayans couldn't have been correct since their calender didn't account for leap year.  Based on that, the world should have ended about 9 months ago (obviously it didn't).  I never believed that the world would end.  Only God knows when the end of the world will be (or if you don't believe in God, then no one knows when the world will end).


----------



## Fernin (Dec 20, 2012)

I don' think a friggen thing is gonna happen.

/Thread


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> no one knows when the world will end


A nice summary of this whole issue


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2012)

Not even the Maya believed it's gonna happen  They gave the date 13.0.0.0.0 a special meaning since they believed that every "creation phase" lasts for 13 b'ak'tuns but since we are supposedly in the 4th and final creation phase they still didn't think that something is gonna happen.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 20, 2012)

Just because the world isn't going to end doesn't mean we can't have fun with it. 

One more day guys, what are your plans? :v


----------



## KingNow (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to have fun trying to survive at work while the r-tarded teenagers attempt to rob us blind.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 20, 2012)

There are end of the world functions happening here. I just plan to stay at home with the wife and paint.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm heading to work soon.  That's where I'll spend most of today.  I plan on spending tomorrow there, too, because after all, the end of the world is falling rather inconveniently on a weekday.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I'm heading to work soon.  That's where I'll spend most of today.  I plan on spending tomorrow there, too, because after all, the end of the world is falling rather inconveniently on a weekday.



Same. I'm gonna die while selling iPhones and Galaxy S3s to rich bastards tomorrow :V


----------



## Namba (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm gonna be at work tomorrow. Fuck that shit!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to be looking for work. Seriously thou the Mayans couldn't predict the end of there own empire, how could they have predicted the end of the world.


----------



## Namba (Dec 20, 2012)

It's going to be on a Friday, too. Jerks.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 20, 2012)

ARMAGEDDON, COME ARMAGEDDON. COME, ARMAGEDDON, COME.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 20, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> whats that one song..... had something to do with the end of the world.... that would belong in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the Y2K rumors


Lol, that's R.E.M. "End of the World"


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone will be in their shelters tomorrow like preparing for the apocalypse to happen. *1 day later* ''Uhm, everythings still okay...''


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 20, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> With floods, he didnt promise fire/space death rock ect.



Space death rock you say? Because I stepped outside earlier and saw this coming.


----------



## Azure (Dec 20, 2012)

In 36 hours, I will never have to listen to this bullshit again.


----------



## badlands (Dec 20, 2012)

it's all load of crap but it's still a good excuse to go and get drunk on Friday night


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 20, 2012)

Azure said:


> In 36 hours, I will never have to listen to this bullshit again.



Until people get wind of another doomsday prediction from some obscure civilization that nobody has ever heard of, or some other math nut manages to calculate the rapture again, or some odd date happens that signify some significant number. :U


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Until people get wind of another doomsday prediction from some obscure civilization that nobody has ever heard of, or some other math nut manages to calculate the rapture again, or some odd date happens that signify some significant number. :U




I feel like people are misusing the word obscure.


----------



## Vivian Fox (Dec 20, 2012)

End of the world tomorrow.
LETS ALL GET DRUNK, HIGH AND HAVE A HUGE ASS ORGY TOGETHER.


----------



## Machine (Dec 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be just like any other day: boring as fuck. :I


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 20, 2012)

My fear with widespread doomsday prophecies isn't that they might be true, but that so many people believe it is that they would do stupid stuff that significantly harms me.  That, and that alone, is what I prepare for and hunker down to endure.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Until people get wind of another doomsday prediction from some obscure civilization that nobody has ever heard of, or some other math nut manages to calculate the rapture again, or some odd date happens that signify some significant number. :U



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> My fear with widespread doomsday prophecies isn't that they might be true, but that so many people believe it is that they would do stupid stuff that significantly harms me.  That, and that alone, is what I prepare for and hunker down to endure.



Self-Fulfilled prophecies stink.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2012)

It's already 5 am December 21st.

Where is this doomsday? Five hours late now. D:<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 20, 2012)

It is already the 21st in areas around Australia, people. The world's fine.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> It's already 5 am December 21st.
> 
> Where is this doomsday? Five hours late now. D:<



It's supposed to be at 6:10 AM.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Until people get wind of another doomsday prediction from some obscure civilization that nobody has ever heard of, or some other math nut manages to calculate the rapture again, or some odd date happens that signify some significant number. :U



Wait, the Mayans are obscure?  Since when?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It's supposed to be at 6:10 AM.


I guess I could wait for another hour. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2012)

I just want to hear how many people committed suicide locally. There were a few people on the bus today asking for others to join in their suicide pact.


----------



## Machine (Dec 20, 2012)

On the bright side, the world will be rid of the Westboro Baptist Church's existence if it does end, as well as other annoying pricks.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2012)

Moth said:


> On the bright side, the world will be rid of the Westboro Baptist Church's existence if it does end, as well as other annoying pricks.



I want to be alive when the world is finally rid of those beasts.


----------



## Machine (Dec 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I want to be alive when the world is finally rid of those beasts.


It's a day too good to give up on!


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I weren't socially retarded so I could exaggeratedly laugh in the face of every idiot who thought the world was going to end. Not sure whether or not I said this here, but the only thing worse than people being this fucking dumb is the fact that once they are proven wrong they won't learn from their mistakes, and wait for the next dumb thing to panic about. Remember the swine flu pandemic back in 2008 or whatever? It's kind of like that.

Oh, America. Everything we've accomplished in the past was totally worth it, now that we have Facebook, iPads, and #SWAG.

Everything is awful.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I just want to hear how many people committed suicide locally. There were a few people on the bus today asking for others to join in their suicide pact.



...what?


----------



## Recel (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy doomsday!

-With love, Hungary.



Fallowfox said:


> ...what?



Are you even surprised? Things like that happen every time there's a doomsday.


----------



## badlands (Dec 20, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> ...what?



got to be better than waiting for the stay puft marshmallow man to come and eat you :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2012)

Recel said:


> Happy doomsday!
> 
> -With love, Hungary.
> 
> ...



I don't understand how killing yourself, and asking other people to get onboard, is meant to make a 'doomsday' any better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

badlands said:


> got to be better than waiting for the stay puft marshmallow man to come and eat you :v


Fuck you I can't eat all these marshmellows :V

Obscure internet references aside it's kind of sad how many people do commit suicide over doomsday theories.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck you I can't eat all these marshmellows :V
> 
> Obscure internet references aside it's kind of sad how many people do commit suicide over doomsday theories.



I'm sure there are some Darwin awards due, then.


----------



## Recel (Dec 20, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand how killing yourself, and asking other people to get onboard, is meant to make a 'doomsday' any better.



It is to avoid the doomsday, silly! Why die in inhuman pain, when you can chose the method your self? It's easier, faster and generally less painful. And why not ask others who might be in doubt? They don't want the unearthly suffering either, so why not help and ask them to join?

Than we can have another one of those nice suicide threads you all seem to like so much, so you can all pretend once more that you would give an arm and a leg to save someone in need, than of course proceed to do nothing about it. It will be so much fun! :3


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand how killing yourself, and asking other people to get onboard, is meant to make a 'doomsday' any better.



They worry about " the people's suffering" during the "Extinction Event" and offer a better way. 
The thought is redonkulous.

A friend of mine texted me and told me they closed off a couple of high points in Mexico due to people wanting "to eat the dirt" so to speak.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm just not going to visit Facebook at all tomorrow (in protest) knowing there will be a shitstorm on it. Then at midnight tomorrow (the 22nd) I'll be like: Good morning, Facebook. trolololol


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 20, 2012)

Should've known that if you can find knuckle-draggers delusional enough to believe in the Rapture, you sure can find those who believe in the crazy tales of a religion that's _dead for multiple hundred years_.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 20, 2012)

I was just watching some History channel show about this, was some pretty compelling stuff. Talking about the alignments and the sun acting up and its coronal mass ejections that will smash the Earth, during a time its magnetic field is weakened due to pole shifting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I was just watching some History channel show about this, was some pretty compelling stuff. Talking about the alignments and the sun acting up and its coronal mass ejections that will smash the Earth, during a time its magnetic field is weakened due to pole shifting.


Ow you just gave me a migraine and my migraine just got a migraine with this comment.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I was just watching some History channel show about this, was some pretty compelling stuff. Talking about the alignments and the sun acting up and its coronal mass ejections that will smash the Earth, during a time its magnetic field is weakened due to pole shifting.


Damn History channel and their non-history programmes.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> Damn History channel and their non-history programmes.



Isn't it interesting how that works?  I'm pretty sure I've seen more shows and such on there that are about anything BUT history.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Isn't it interesting how that works?  I'm pretty sure I've seen more shows and such on there that are about anything BUT history.



Yes, but of course leave it to the history channel to tell us how science apparently works.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Isn't it interesting how that works?  I'm pretty sure I've seen more shows and such on there that are about anything BUT history.


Yeah today's schedule (Asia) doesn't seem to have anything of history. Unless you count Ancient Alien.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 20, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Yes, but of course leave it to the history channel to tell us how science apparently works.



I thought that's what we had the Discovery Channel for.  Guess I was wrong all this time. *shrugs*


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 20, 2012)

History eventually ends, I guess!


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> I thought that's what we had the Discovery Channel for.  Guess I was wrong all this time. *shrugs*



Discovery is so we can watch men drink their own pee. The worst part is I better there are furries who get off to that.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 20, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Discovery is so we can watch men drink their own pee. The worst part is I better there are furries who get off to that.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I only laugh because the first half is true and the second part is most likely true!  LOL


----------



## Machine (Dec 20, 2012)

So, if it's the end of the world (as all these assholes from history have said), what the_ fuck are we supposed to do about it?_ Pray to God or some shit like that?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Discovery is so we can watch men drink their own pee. The worst part is I better there are furries who get off to that.


Can't blame them Bear Grylls is hot. :y



Moth said:


> So, if it's the end of the world (as all these assholes from history have said), what the_ fuck are we supposed to do about it?_ Pray to God or some shit like that?


Some seem to choose suicide parties.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> Some seem to choose suicide parties.


Don't drink the punch.


----------



## Machine (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> Some seem to choose suicide parties.


That's dumb as fuck. I would host murder parties.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 20, 2012)

Well it's 5:37pm over here in NZ on the 21st, and the only apocalyptic thing that's happened is the Christmas shopping chaos at the malls.

Very disappointed. Would not purchase this End Of The World event again.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> Well it's 5:37pm over here in NZ on the 21st, and the only apocalyptic thing that's happened is the Christmas shopping chaos at the malls.
> 
> Very disappointed. Would not purchase this End Of The World event again.



Maybe because you're one of those sheep that thinks they are human. 

This just in: Sheep are immune to world destruction.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> Well it's 5:37pm over here in NZ on the 21st, and the only apocalyptic thing that's happened is the Christmas shopping chaos at the malls.
> 
> Very disappointed. Would not purchase this End Of The World event again.


You have to wait until the 21st in _Mexico_, silly.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 20, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> Well it's 5:37pm over here in NZ on the 21st, and the only apocalyptic thing that's happened is the Christmas shopping chaos at the malls.
> 
> Very disappointed. Would not purchase this End Of The World event again.



If the world is going to end, its going to end on America time.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone seen the admin notice at the top of fa? While I assume it is ment to be funny but I also assume it is going to freak people out :/


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 21, 2012)

I can't click the link... if there's any.

Edit: Is it a reference to a movie?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 21, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> I can't click the link... if there's any.
> 
> Edit: Is it a reference to a movie?



idk, who knows, its kinda stupid really


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm probably it's this movie.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2012)

This seems relevant. The link itself it fine but what you go to from there probably isn't safe.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 21, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> This seems relevant. The link itself it fine but what you go to from there probably isn't safe.


No, anything but that!


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 21, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Maybe because you're one of those sheep that thinks they are human.
> 
> This just in: *Sheep are immune to world destruction.*



It's the wool, what can I say (except "Baaaaaah humbug!") 



Green_Knight said:


> If the world is going to end, its going to end on America time.



Typical American exceptionalism, the time in the rest of the world isn't good enough for you


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Each individual part of the world was going to end as the clock struck midnight wherever they were.

Like it'd be a big cascading apocalypse.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

[yt]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/yt]


----------



## veeno (Dec 21, 2012)

When i figured out there were no zombies.

I was very disappointed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder whether rehersing the loss of everything they hold dear to them will provide any emotional benefit for the people who genuinely thought the world will end.

Perhaps now they will value their loved ones and material possessions more, or maybe they will establish a new date for the end of the world and start all over again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 21, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> [yt]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/yt]



Y-yeah? W-well okay yeah we were wrong this t-time. We're r-really going to die in 3 y-years. D-dummy.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder whether rehersing the loss of everything they hold dear to them will provide any emotional benefit for the people who genuinely thought the world will end.
> 
> Perhaps now they will value their loved ones and material possessions more, *or maybe they will establish a new date for the end of the world and start all over again.*



Yeah they're already on that. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2012)

What is this. I'm...alive? This was supposed to be 100% sure deal. I sold all my personal possessions for nothing >:C :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What is this. I'm...alive? This was supposed to be 100% sure deal. I sold all my personal possessions for nothing >:C :V



>Sold

You got something for them. :V


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Yeah they're already on that. :V



I've read it's June 1st 2013


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 21, 2012)

When exactly will our existence end? I need to make sure I'm drunk first.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> When exactly will our existence end? I need to make sure I'm drunk first.



Would that perhaps be because you are planning to hitch hyke onto a vogon star fleet?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Would that perhaps be because you are planning to hitch hyke onto a vogon star fleet?


I had to Google that :/ I'm a bad nerd. No, I just want to great my lord and savior with a sloppy, drunk bear hug.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I had to Google that :/ I'm a bad nerd. No, I just want to great my lord and savior with a sloppy, drunk bear hug.



In that case you should prepare to get drunk about 3 hours ago.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Yeah they're already on that. :V



Of course they are. People will predict the end of the world until the day it actually does end.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 21, 2012)

9:23 AM where I am and I am still here


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2012)

I know people would think of the Still Alive song from Portal, but there are others:
[video=youtube;SzmUde_EK5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzmUde_EK5Y[/video]


----------



## Dokid (Dec 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Anyone seen the admin notice at the top of fa? While I assume it is ment to be funny but I also assume it is going to freak people out :/



I can't wait to see it then later. I can only get on faf right now.

Although up here in Maine the only exciting thing yet today was the fact that it's raining snow. It's not falling but raining. The flakes are coming down really fast.

Oh that and some kid made a threat against our school and got expelled.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2012)

OMG!!! There is a huge ball of fire heading straight towards us!! Oh wait.... Thats just the sunrise.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 21, 2012)

:V Actually, we're all already dead.  They have computers in heaven/hell, so we're actually all typing to each other wherever we are.

But seriously, currently where I am it's snowing so obviously the world isn't ending.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2012)

I was hoping for Cthulhu to come out of the Mid Atlantic ridge to spread darkness for 1000 years. Oh well.


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2012)

Well from my calculations, the only doomsday prophecies left for the next 4 billion or so years involve only religious nuts from fringe sects, which will keep them out of any sort of legitimate media. At the very least the next one is over 100 years away. So no more silly illusory doomsdays, now we get down to the real actual doomsdays that approach us every day. Like the falling water table, or melting ice caps, or meteors. Bring it on.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

The only legitimate ones that I've seen are for when the sun goes nova, we know its gonna happen and we know approximately when to.


----------



## Machine (Dec 21, 2012)

Some asshole next year said:
			
		

> WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE ON OCTOBER 31ST, 2013 BECUZ SATAN IS GOING TO RISE UP AND EAT ALL OF U.


 And then the trend continues forever until an actual catastrophe comes around and fucks everything up.

My money is on Chernobyl's sarcophogus rotting off and spewing radiation all across the world. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> :V Actually, we're all already dead.  They have computers in heaven/hell, so we're actually all typing to each other wherever we are.
> 
> But seriously, currently where I am it's snowing so obviously the world isn't ending.


It snows now, but in a few hours...it'll rain down ash and the world will ignite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Y-yeah? W-well okay yeah we were wrong this t-time. We're r-really going to die in 3 y-years. D-dummy.


Someone should have started singing "I'm still alive" while the nutcases who believed we were going to die were announcing that the end was "delayed" with a microphone and the world's largest speaker.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 21, 2012)

Why hasn't the zombie apocalypse started yet?


----------



## Machine (Dec 21, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Why hasn't the zombie apocalypse started yet?



Lack of bath salts?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It snows now, but in a few hours...it'll rain down ash and the world will ignite.


Ash isn't flammable. Maybe if it rains oil or coke (coal coke not coca-cola coke) then it might ignite.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to say, this is the most disappointing apocalypse I have ever seen :T Can I get a refund?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting for all the fire and brimstone. This is the most disappointing apocalypse ever.


----------



## Machine (Dec 21, 2012)

No zombies, not Cthulu, no aliens, no Ragnarok, nothing even remotely interesting. :[


----------



## ZerX (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm still alive. to whom can I file a complaint?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I'm still alive. to whom can I file a complaint?



I dunno. But hey, maybe Cthulhu is just a little late? "A little late" might be quite a long time measured by the standards of an immortal god being... thing. Maybe he suddenly had to take a dump before he left his home and missed his bus because he took too long wiping his ass.


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 21, 2012)

6'oclock, tv hour... something something something something....

Yeah. Goodness what a shock that nothing happened. Here's the look of surprise on my face.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm so disappointed there's only tons of power outages and rain so far.

Typical days before Christmas.


----------



## Percy (Dec 21, 2012)

Well... now what?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2012)

I suppose now everyone gets drunk celebrating that we survived.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2012)

I will be sad if there were any murder/suicides reported so far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I will be sad if there were any murder/suicides reported so far.



I am fairly certain that we will see that .__. People offing themselves and maybe even taking others with them for the attention and general loonatics who think it's a good idea to cause mayhem today. It is sad but I am sure that it will happen. ProbabÃ¶y nothing extremely big though but it's still sad.

I also find it funny that this whole thing is essentially just yet a new invitation for me to rant over christianity X3 The mayan text they discovered was just barely readable and we have other texts that make references to dates past the year 4000, they just interpreted their retarded christian voodoo apocalypse crap into this mayan "god of war and creation" thing who was supposed to come pay us a visit today XD


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2012)

I never picked up any christian influence for this bullshit. If anything, christians were condemning it as a hoax.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> I am fairly certain that we will see that .__. People offing themselves and maybe even taking others with them for the attention and general loonatics who think it's a good idea to cause mayhem today. It is sad but I am sure that it will happen. ProbabÃ¶y nothing extremely big though but it's still sad.
> 
> I also find it funny that this whole thing is essentially just yet a new invitation for me to rant over christianity X3 The mayan text they discovered was just barely readable and we have other texts that make references to dates past the year 4000, they just interpreted their retarded christian voodoo apocalypse crap into this mayan "god of war and creation" thing who was supposed to come pay us a visit today XD



I don't think that there was even a good understanding of Mayan writhing when it was translated ether, I could be wrong about that thou.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> I am fairly certain that we will see that .__. People offing themselves and maybe even taking others with them for the attention and general loonatics who think it's a good idea to cause mayhem today. It is sad but I am sure that it will happen. ProbabÃ¶y nothing extremely big though but it's still sad.
> 
> I also find it funny that this whole thing is essentially just yet a new invitation for me to rant over christianity X3 The mayan text they discovered was just barely readable and we have other texts that make references to dates past the year 4000, they just interpreted their retarded christian voodoo apocalypse crap into this mayan "god of war and creation" thing who was supposed to come pay us a visit today XD


You're making my migraine over this topic worse, cause how does the mayan civilization have anything to do with christianity?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> cause how does the mayan civilization have anything to do with christianity?



Nothing at all, that's whats funny about it :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Nothing at all, that's whats funny about it :3


Are you just trying to find a reason to create another thread rant about christianity?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you just trying to find a reason to create another thread rant about christianity?



Not at all! I am just talking about where the whole doomsday interpretation originally came from! :3
The Mayans didn't think of it as an apocalypse but once western people got their hands on those ancient texts people started to interprete it in light of their own beliefs. And christianity does foresee some sort of apocalypse (rapture, second coming of christ and all that bunk).


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> And christianity does foresee some sort of apocalypse (rapture, second coming of christ and all that bunk).



As do many other major religions followed today.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly the Christians were simply the first non Mayans to try to interpret the Mayan texts, this is why this doomsday prophecy is some times associated with Christianity, otherwise the Christians have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, I've been in work all day and nothing happened.

I'd wait up longer, but I have a 4-day weekend starting... NOW!!!

So, fuck that B)


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 21, 2012)

Doomsday prophecies make for excellent excuses for parties.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Doomsday prophecies make for excellent excuses for parties.



That they do.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 21, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> If I remember correctly the Christians were simply the first non Mayans to try to interpret the Mayan texts, this is why this doomsday prophecy is some times associated with Christianity, otherwise the Christians have nothing to do with it.




It was J. Eric S. Thompson who said, "Hey guys. The Mayan calendar ends on the 13th Baktun.  We are about to see the 13th Baktun.  They must have thought it was a really, really big deal!" in a book in 1925.  How the hell that turned into "End of the world!!" was probably a game of telephone from person to person.  Regardless, it was some white guy.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 21, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Doomsday prophecies make for excellent excuses for parties.



The world's ending? Let's party!
The world didn't end? Let's party!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Not at all! I am just talking about where the whole doomsday interpretation originally came from! :3
> The Mayans didn't think of it as an apocalypse but once western people got their hands on those ancient texts people started to interprete it in light of their own beliefs. And christianity does foresee some sort of apocalypse (rapture, second coming of christ and all that bunk).




You talk about Christianity more than Christians do. No matter what the topic is about, you'll find some way to squeeze Christianity into the whole equation. You should really reconsider your life if you're that obsessed over a religion. 





I foresee a future Christian convert.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> It was J. Eric S. Thompson who said, "Hey guys. The Mayan calendar ends on the 13th Baktun.  We are about to see the 13th Baktun.  They must have thought it was a really, really big deal!" in a book in 1925.  How the hell that turned into "End of the world!!" was probably a game of telephone from person to person.  Regardless, it was some white guy.



Really, I thought it went back further than that. Ya live and ya learn I guess.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 21, 2012)

Why am I not dead yet? Get on the ball Mayans.


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2012)

Lamest doomsday ever. Fuck the Mayans and whatever excuse to party they created, it'll never pay back the years of idiot fucks making documentaries about how valid the theory was. Can't wait for the new year.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 21, 2012)

Azure said:


> Lamest doomsday ever. Fuck the Mayans and whatever excuse to party they created, it'll never pay back the years of *idiot fucks making documentaries about how valid the theory was*. Can't wait for the new year.



I wonder what material the History channel would go on for the future.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 21, 2012)

idejtauren said:


> The world's ending? Let's party!
> The world didn't end? Let's party!





Kazooie said:


> Doomsday prophecies make for excellent excuses for parties.




In response to both of these, this sounds exactly like how my school reacts to everything.  "Something bad happened?  PARTY!  Something good happened? PARTY!" etc.  I guess that's how many people react to things like this, especially people of college age.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I wonder what material the History channel would go on for the future.



Oh, they'll find some hair-brained shit to spew on the masses, they always do.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 21, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Oh, they'll find some hair-brained shit to spew on the masses, they always do.



The military channel already has claims all over the Hitler history.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

Azure said:


> Lamest doomsday ever. Fuck the Mayans and whatever excuse to party they created, it'll never pay back the years of idiot fucks making documentaries about how valid the theory was. Can't wait for the new year.




Of course they can always go with the "This is true because we say it is" tactic that they're world famous for.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Aetius said:


> The military channel already has claims all over the Hitler history.



Ya, but I don't think the History Channel shows ANY actual history any more, do they.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 21, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Ya, but I don't think the History Channel shows ANY actual history any more, do they.



I think all it is now is Hairy bikers and monsterquest.

So yeah....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is my end of the world confession.

*I'm* Spartacus.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I think all it is now is Hairy bikers and monsterquest.
> 
> So yeah....



Don't forget Ancient Aliens.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 22, 2012)

The world didn't end.  Ruined my day.  8(


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> The world didn't end.  Ruined my day.  8(


Just think the world could have become a twisted 1950's iconoclastic post-apocalypse where you have to fight against a ai president to prevent him from poisoning a water cleaning machine with a virus meant to kill anyone with a mutation from the radiation, but it didn't.  Well fuck you too mayans.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 22, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Just think the world could have become a twisted 1950's iconoclastic post-apocalypse where you have to fight against a ai president to prevent him from poisoning a water cleaning machine with a virus meant to kill anyone with a mutation from the radiation, but it didn't.  Well fuck you too mayans.



I was totally playing Fallout 3 during the "Apocalypse." 

Was a little sad too. :v


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2012)

Buy your ''I Survived The Seventh Apocalypse Of 2012'' t-shirts right here! Only â‚¬3.65! (May or may not arrive by the 21st)


----------



## Azure (Dec 22, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Of course they can always go with the "This is true because we say it is" tactic that they're world famous for.


You know what I hate? The semi serious narrator voice that makes every single bullshit that tiny bit more plausible simply by its articulation. I'm gonna rip that guys vocal cords out.


----------



## thoron (Dec 22, 2012)

Does the end of the world include not being able to sleep? Damn it I'm tired and I can't fall asleep.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 22, 2012)

You know, 

I actually am kind of sad it's over? 

Like, all the hype people threw around, there's ... It's like, when you are too busy for a holiday so you try to celebrate it after the fact but you feel kind of hollow and empty about it since the rest of the world has moved on without you.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

I am surprised with all of this Mayan end of the world nonsense no one talked with a Mayan. One works at a convenience store near me, and he got the greatest laugh at all those people who took this seriously...why. He knew that their calender did not end as everyone said it would. It simply gone to a new era, and he jokes there is enough for the next 800,000 years


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 22, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> I am surprised with all of this Mayan end of the world nonsense no one talked with a Mayan. One works at a convenience store near me, and he got the greatest laugh at all those people who took this seriously...why. He knew that their calender did not end as everyone said it would. It simply gone to a new era, and he jokes there is enough for the next 800,000 years



But what happens after that? We all gonna die! :V


----------



## Sleeping (Dec 22, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> I am surprised with all of this Mayan end of the world nonsense no one talked with a Mayan. One works at a convenience store near me, and he got the greatest laugh at all those people who took this seriously...why. He knew that their calender did not end as everyone said it would. It simply gone to a new era, and he jokes there is enough for the next 800,000 years



I thought the Mayans no longer existed, and their culture was gone but not their past.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Sleeping said:


> I thought the Mayans no longer existed, and their culture was gone but not their past.



It's the same thing as modern-day Native Americans, but this time it's modern-day Mayans. Or at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 22, 2012)

If God is real and He wanted to come back to end things he wouldn't do it when we expected. Mankind would be completely blindsided when he came.

I wonder how many poor fools committed suicide thinking the world was gonna end.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 22, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It's the same thing as modern-day Native Americans, but this time it's modern-day Mayans. Or at least that's how I understand it.



That's pretty much how it is, the civilization their know for is long since gone but the people themselves survived.


----------



## Magick (Dec 22, 2012)

They always said that the world would end on the 21st, now I'm still here and I have to work today. This isn't the apocalypse, this sucks!

10 points to whoever can figure out which movie inspired this little quote.


----------

